# Great Pyr. pups for sale - crosspost from BB



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi ya'll :cowboy:
Thought I would put up a link to my post on the barter board - in case you don't get out that direction very often  We've got 4 boys that haven't been spoken for. Ready for new homes in about 3 weeks. Pics are on the link...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=5393819&posted=1#post5393819


----------

